# Tenrec Questions



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I am looking my a more exotic mammal species and I have decided on a tenrec. I have tried my best to find a good care sheet but there doesn't seem to be many care sheets at all, but I found one but I still have a few questions to ask some more experienced people

1. I have read that they can be housed in ferplast cages. Is this right? What size would be best? A large hamster one/guinea pig one?
2. I have read that the can be fed some fruit and and a variety of different feeder insects. Is this right? Is thee anything else they can be fed?
3. Do they need heat?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## MatildaLoves (Jun 2, 2014)

Hiya, are you looking at lesser tenrecs? You could keep them in a ferplast but a vivarium might be better for holding in heat. I wouldn't keep a pair in anything smaller than 3ft, and don't forget they need a good height as they do like to climb  
They do need heat, preferably around 25 degrees, but they can manage in a range of about 22-30 degrees. You know in winter as it gets cold outside they go into torpor? So you reduce the heat in the cage/viv and increase it again in spring. 
Tenrecs are notoriously fickle when it comes to diet- what they love one day they will turn their nose up at the next. But as a rule, they eat fruit, veg and insects (crickets, small locusts, mealworms, waxworms, morios). I would suggest feeding live one day and fruit/veg the next. Some people also feed cat biscuit (either dry or soaked) or semi-moist hedgehog food as a staple for them to pick at. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hadn't heard about torpor. Is it like brumation with reptiles? Is it a optional thing like it is with reptiles? Where you only lower the temps if you want them to breed next season. 
Do you thing the heat from My reptile room would be sufficent heat in the warmer months, with additional heating in the colder months?
Do they have to be kept in pairs or groups? I have seen them being kept by themselves and they seem to be fine. 

Thanks for your help so far


----------



## MatildaLoves (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm not massively knowledgable about reptiles to be honest but I think it is similar. It is optional, but natural so most tenrec keepers allow their tenrecs to go into torpor. To be honest they start to slow down in the autumn even before you start lowering the temp in the viv, because of it cooling off outside. Then when they start to stir in the spring you can raise the temp again to get them feeding. They will only breed in the spring if they have been in torpor, and will start mating as soon as they wake up, so you have to make sure they are in good condition before they nod off in the autumn! 
What temp is your reptile room at? I keep mine in pairs, but you could keep trios or singles. Obviously a single would probably appreciate a bit more company from you  
Anything else just ask, they are such interesting little creatures!


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

My reptile room tends to stay between 22c and 25c. It is generally quite warm and it is even warmer in the warmer months. It does start to cool down in the cooler months. So do you think it would be all right if it had an additional heat source in the enclosure, so that if it did get cooler in the room I can turn it on so it would still keep the temps up for the tenrec?
The only reason I asked about keeping them singly is that I am considering get one from my college and they only have the one baby left. In your experience at they good with handling? I am happy to dedicate time to it every day. I would be able to dedicate a couple of hours to it every night


----------



## Zobo123 (Jul 13, 2014)

We are currently on the waiting list for a Tenrec at our local reptile shop but unfortunately are finding it soooo difficult to get hold of one! We have viv and accessories on standby ready though  
They have been brilliant with advising us as they own two themselves that are two years old


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

If your looking for as much info as possible on tenrecs then join the "everything tenrec" group on Facebook. Experienced keepers from around the world along with care sheets and other info 

Tenrecs only need fruit and veg about 2-3 times a week, this should be given alongside daily inverts as they are insectivores after all. I use crushed cat biscuit as a base always inside their food bowl and then feed either morios, mealworms, waxworms or crickets daily and a small amount of fruit and veg twice a week.:2thumb:

Look forward to seeing you on everything tenrec


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for that I have sent a join request


----------

